# Homemade Czech 600mm gauge steam loco



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Complete with fire fighting capability for soon obvious reasons!

http://www.youtube.com/user/7762789...FfN2U6aFsg


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat. How cool it would be to have that piece of property with all the track and "junk" lying around to tinker with. Lucky guys.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

During dry spells, we carried filled 'Indian Pump" fire extinguishers aboard the locomotive cabs at the Wanamaker, Kempton & Southern RR. An Indian Pump consisted of a water tank one strapped on his/her back, a short length or hose, and a manual pump on the end of the hose (it worked similar to the "super soaker" water guns). Our locomotives sometimes started small brush fires, but the main concern was smoldering passenger car diaphrams - caused by a hot cinder lodging in one of the top folds. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

That was great! The best part was that they looked like they were having fun.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I like the whirligig on the side....did you see it was bolted to a Trabant crankshaft? 
I wonder if they bolt a big saw blade onto it for brush cutting. 

Actually looks like one of Deeeeeeeeeewight's locos.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I was watching that thing whirl around. I don't think OSHA would approve


----------

